# [Thu 4th Apr 2013] Dubtonik, The Dualers, By The Rivers, Time Tunnel DJs - Ska... (Jamm - Brixton)



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 26, 2013)

*When:* Thursday 4th April
*Music:* Ska, Reggae and more
7pm - 11pm
£10-15

http://www.brixtonjamm.org/event.php?event_id=401

(Live) 
Dub Tonik 
The Dualers 
By The Rivers 

(DJs) 
Time Tunnel DJs 
Boy About Town 
Sean Bright

A stunning night of live music and DJs offering the finest Ska and more. This event is brought to you by the brains behind the amazing Folkestone Ska Splash Festival as they offer a taste of their August weekender to Jamm. 

With the main event taking place from 16-18 August, this night welcomes three live ska bands of some class join the occasion, all of which will be playing at the festival itself. In addition, there will be DJs, renowned for their talents on the ska scene, making sure both rooms of Jamm are alive with the sounds that have been influential in the creation and the ongoing development of the ska vibe. 

Dubtonik push the envelop of the Ska sound that doesn't normally get pushed. This duo of Charley Anderson and Joe Casagrande create, record and produce from their own studio in Rome and will be live on the night for your pleasure. 

Next up, The Dualers bring the true sound of the roots of ska and a down to earth attitude and the ability to create an electric vibe and atmosphere throughout a performance. Having steadily built up a following of many thousands of truly dedicated fans across all ages, they sold out at the Indigo O2 a record breaking 4 times within 18 months. 

Leicester band By The Rivers make up the final live act for the night. Expect a unique blend of reggae, pop, indie infused with social commentary and positive messages. Inspired by the likes of Max Romeo, Twinkle Brothers, Peter Tosh and Bob Marley, their infectious and energetic grooves matched with their thought provoking lyrics, make this collective stand out so luminously in the contemporary British music scene.


----------

